# Favorite Co-Sleeping Products



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

If this subject has been broached before, could somebody please direct me to the right thread?

DD has outgrown the Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper bassinette (which rarely got much use anyway, as she usually ended up in "Mommy's bassinette!") Could I get some of you to share your favorite co-sleeping safety products, e.g. bedrails? Please include URL's if they're available. Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Personally I think "products" are over-rated.

We never used anything special.

-Angela


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

We have been really happy with the safety first bed rail system it fits our queen bed. and it is on both sides. We purchased it at target. We do not have the option of talking our bed apart or using a wall, so bed rails were our only options. when ds was little we created a dam with a blanket under the sheet.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

FWIW we never took our bed apart or used a wall either.

It was a very short period when dd was mobile and unaware. For those couple of months she slept in the middle.

-Angela


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

I use the Dex brand bedrails with my two year old and infant. They are very sturdy, and work well with our mattresses. We have latex/cotton combo mattresses, and have them on platform beds without a boxspring.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

DS just sleeps in the middle or between me and the wall. No products


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

For the first couple of months, we used one of these

http://www.andresbecerra.com/Picture...co_sleeper.jpg

(not my photo)

It is available at Babies R Us.

While I was looking for photos of co-sleepers, I found this

http://www.busetti-garuti.it/html/ne...a-belly-02.jpg

isn't that the cutest thing you've ever seen? I wish I'd found that when DS was small. He is too big for a co-sleeper now.


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

I've been wanting one of these:
Humanity Bed


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira* 
I've been wanting one of these:
Humanity Bed

*sigh* me too...........


----------



## Irish (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onyxravnos* 
*sigh* me too...........

Me three...


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, all! Has anybody tried these?

http://www.gobedbug.com/


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irish* 
Me three...

me 4.....

We have a safety first bedrail that fits on one side of the bed. There is just me and dd. Dh is in guest room. Anyway, I am going to put it on the side lil dd sleeps on with a body pillow stuffed down it. Then, I will try to put fitted sheet over that. Makes it kind of similar to side of humanity bed. I may get humanity bed if that does not work well.

If you always put baby between you and dh, you really don't need anything except a place to put baby down during naps. That could be a safe place on floor or blanket or on a small mattress on floor, etc.


----------



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowpansy* 
me 4.....

me 5! i've been drooling over that thing since my 3 year old was a baby.


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira* 
I've been wanting one of these:
Humanity Bed

I was actually thinking of making one myself. If you have a nursing pillow (I have the Big Comfy) and a big sheet, you can sew the pillow in the sheet (wrap it around and make a tunnel) and then put the sheet tightly over the bed (across). That would make the same thing, wouldn't it? I haven't actually seen the Humanity Bed IRL, I just thought my idea would be similar.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Bed rail... I flip sides all the time at night nursing and DH doesn't cooperate with that... so baby goes in between, wake up nurse, sleep wake up flip to outside nurse sleep wake up flip to inside nurse sleep....


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

We bought the cheapest single side rail from Toys r us when they had an in store coupon (maybe $15?)

It has an extra bar right at the matress line to prevent anything from becoming trapped.

Perfect for us!


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

(.)(.)


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anarchamama* 
(.)(.)









Those really do come in handy, don't they?!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Never really used any products here with either of my children. We do have our mattress on the floor but that's about it!


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

I've been thinking of making a fake Humanity sleeper too. I've got a big beach towel that'll be absorbent and soft, and a bolster that I've used for massage to wrap one end of it around. Might just iron on some velcro.


----------



## sfashho2 (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Thanks, all! Has anybody tried these?

http://www.gobedbug.com/

I use these for my son's toddler bed. He kept falling out in the middle of the night and these foam "bumpers" work wonders in keeping him in and snug.

Love them!


----------

